# Netmeeting unter Windows mit Router



## legolasDD (24. März 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es eine glücklichen unter euch der netmeeting zum laufen (also senden und empfangen von video) gebracht hat?

ich selber nutze Windows XP share unser DSL (Arcor) mit meinen 2 Mitbewohnern über einen billigen QTec Router. Trotz 1000 Versuchen mit Portfreischalten und Forwarding geht es einfach nicht. Wenn ich Glück habe sehe ich mal die, den andere aber er dann mich definitiv nie.

Windows Firewall ist aus, sonst habe ich im Moment keine laufen. auch keinen proxyserver. DMZ ist auf meine interne, vom router vergebene IP geleitet. 

Ich wäre auch bereit einen neuen Router zu kaufen, wenn ich denn weiß das Netmeeting damit funktioniert und vorallem wie ich den genau zu konfigurieren habe. Wäre mir sehr wichtig da gute Freunde von mir längere Zeit in den USA sind und das netmeeten sehr praktisch wäre. Achso die haben dort nur netmeeting (sind privat untergebracht) und dürfen keine anderweitige Videosoftware installieren. okay. ich hoffe ich habe alles von meiner seite ausreichend erklärt.

Ich bin echt verzweifelt. Bitte helft


----------



## Maximodo (24. März 2004)

Netmeeting funktioniert bei mir ohne probleme sind mehrere Ports die ich weitergeleitet habe. Benutze einen alten Router von Fiberline und einen DI804HV


Hier sind die Ports von Netmeeting

Port Function Outbound Connection
389 Internet Locator Service (ILS) TCP
522 User Location Service TCP
1503 T.120 TCP
1720  H.323 call setup TCP
1731 Audio call control TCP
Dynamic H.323 call control TCP
Dynamic H.323 streaming Real-Time Transfer Protocol (RTP) over UDP

einfach zu dem Rechner im Netz weiterleiten mit dem du Netmeeting machen willst. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an der gegenstelle


----------



## aquasonic (24. März 2004)

Vielleich würde es ihm noch helfen wen du sagen würdest welche Ports zu weitergeleitet hast...


----------



## Maximodo (24. März 2004)

Steht doch da


----------



## legolasDD (24. März 2004)

*Letzte Frage*

Hallo Maximodo,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, was du geschrieben hast,  benutzt du 2 Router "Fiberline und einen DI804HV"? Warum?

Danke für die Antwort erst mal schon, dieses Port Dinges habe ich schon selber mal versucht gehabt, wobei das mir komisch einzustellen ist. 

Bei NAT Special Application fragt mich mein Router nach Trigger Port  (was kommt da rein) und Trigger Type (ich kann zwischen UDP und TCP wählen), dann kommt public port (da habe ich diese ports eingetragen, die du auch erwähntest) und dann kommt Public Type (dort habe ich eben TCP oder UDP gewählt jenachdem wie du es beschrieben hast). Insgesamt habe ich da 10 Plätze frei.

ach! und namen kann ich den sachen schon mal gar nicht geben 

aber wie geht das mit dem Dynamic H.323 call control TCP
Dynamic H.323 streaming Real-Time Transfer Protocol (RTP) over UDP? wie stelle ich das ein, was ich eintragen kann habe ich ja eben beschrieben und wie gesagt ein textfeld oder so gibt es nicht... kann es sein, dass das mein router gar nicht kann?

dann gibt es ja noch NAT Virtuell Server. Dort kann ich "Mapping Ports" eintragen (habe wieder die von dir beschriebenen genommen), aber nix zu TCP oder UDP angeben. hinten kann ich dann meine lokale End ip. bsp. 192.168.1.4 eintragen. was das nun genau bewirkt ist weder in der anleitung des servers noch in der hilfe beschrieben. 

ich weiß ist alles ziemlich viel, aber ich würde mich freuen wenn ich nochmals eine antwort bekäme. es ist nämlich nicht so, dass ich es nicht schon 3 tage vorher selber versucht hätte


----------



## Maximodo (25. März 2004)

Hi hab 4 Router  wegen arbeiten 1 für Private Leitung und die anderen 3 fürs arbeiten  TelekomRouter->DI804HV->W2k3 Server->NetgearRouter->Lan billiger Hardware Firewall ersatz *g*
Wegen den Ports lösch die unter Special Application und trag sie unter dem Virtual Server ein 

Private/Public Port 
TCP(1503 to 1503)  zu 192.168.1.10
TCP(1720 to 1720)  zu 192.168.1.10
TCP(1723 to 1723)  zu 192.168.1.10

Die 3 hab ich bei mir eingetragen test es mal  die anderen Port angaben hab ich aus eine Liste die ich hier rumliegen hab.
Wenn du es nochmal genau nachlesen willst hier die Anleitung von Microsoft 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;158623&Product=WNETMEETGer


----------



## legolasDD (25. März 2004)

*okay*

danke..

dort kann ich ja alles schön nachlesen

ich denke mal ich werde mir einen ordentlichen netgear router gönnen, dann sollte es auch klappen


----------

